# New Tyrian Distortion pedal compare to?



## Yoyo (Mar 1, 2019)

Hello,

I see this new wonderful Tyrian Distortion PCB, those this pedal has to be compare with the Revv G3?

Thank you very much!


----------



## caspercody (Mar 1, 2019)

I believe this is the clone of the Revv G3, and the Sanguine is a clone of the Revv G4


----------



## Yoyo (Mar 1, 2019)

Thank you very much for answering, you believe or you're sure?!


----------



## caspercody (Mar 1, 2019)

Sure, the Sanguine came out first and was the G4. I asked if he was going to make the G3, and the Tyrian came out.


----------



## Yoyo (Mar 1, 2019)

Thank you for helping me caspercody so I add it in my wishlist!
I will request Musikding.de for a kit because I'm so excited to build it and this pedal is so famous I'm sure a lot of guitarist too.

Best regards


----------

